# SALT LAKE CITY | 95 State at City Creek | 120m | 393ft | 25 fl | T/O



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Oatmeal said:


> Thanks again for the pictures man. I'm super curious with how this fits into the skyline, same with the apartment building down the street. I'm not sure if that one is topped off yet, but I know it won't be too tall. It's been a hot minute since I have been in SLC, so I don't really know how the skyline looks as of now. I just know it's getting more and more dense, which is what I really like to see.
> 
> Also does this building look short and stubby to anyone else? I feel like it does NOT look like it's 393 feet at all


It does look short and stubby from a distance and from the front facing state st or from my apartment east of it. But when you're next to it it looks nice and tall from the sides. But then again any building is tall when you're standing next to it. This city isn't like New York or even Vegas for that matter. Short fat buildings all over here.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Also I posted some pictures in the liberty sky thread if you wanna check out the progress there. It's not topped out yet but construction is moving along pretty fast.


----------



## Oatmeal (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks so much man! Would you mind linking it? I can't seem to find it for some reason


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Oatmeal said:


> Thanks so much man! Would you mind linking it? I can't seem to find it for some reason


I couldn't either, just went searching and found it in the North American subforum:








SALT LAKE CITY | Liberty Sky apartment tower | 76 M |...


Developers propose 24-story apartment tower on State Street in downtown Salt Lake City Convinced that downtown living is increasingly desirable, real-estate developers Cowboy Properties and Boyer Co. want to build a 24-story apartment building on State Street between 100 and 200 South...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

You beat me to it


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Oatmeal (Jan 28, 2016)

Dang, that's the biggest flock of cranes I've seen in SLC in so so long


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/9

Salt Lake City 2021 by jrotn, on Flickr


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

A few I took Tuesday afternoon. May he crappy quality I was on the Bus.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Pics from Tuesday. Fully cladded. Crane coming down...


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

So they haven't fixed the missing windows on the crown?or top floor. There's one that's just covered in cardboard and another that's covered in film. May be because it's winter. Looks like they're still working inside the last I saw. Lights are on in the building and the roof was lit up a few weeks ago


----------

